
Be patient, overnight success takes many years - iafrikan
https://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/be-patient-overnight-success-takes-many-years-198313
======
Hayashi151
thats why i choose to be an overnight failure. only takes a few minutes. super
easy.

